# Dakota Lodge - Keystone, CO



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

Leaving on the 9th to head to CO, specifically to Dakota Lodge at Keystone. Its in the River Run Village and I was just curious if anyone has stayed at this specific lodge and what they had to say about it..



thanks in advance


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

anyone have any input on this?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have staying at the dakota lodge, it was a nice place the only problem I had with it is being on river run. I know that sounds crazy and that is where the night skiing is located at. The problem with river run is they charge more for ever thing cause it is newer then mtn house. I have been staying at mtn house for some time now being it has lift service right to A51 and like how it is off the main path more also being cheaper helps. One place you need to go while in keystone is a steak house down the road you pick you cut of meat and cook it on the grill near your table. It is a amazing place they also have a locals day so everything is not quite a big hit on the wallet. Also hop on the shuttle and head over to break after a couple of days at keystone for some change up. I normally do 3-4 weeks in keystone and hit all the vail mtns from there. Oh and stop in golden, co the way up to keystone for a coors tasting tour for some free beer.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

threej21 said:


> anyone have any input on this?


We were jus hanging out there las night, I was telling my wife that on a vacation it would be the best bang for your buck because you can nighth board until 8pm on some nights. Keystone is a nicer mtn than I imagined. I can't board right now but it seemed to be very well maintained. I didn't think the area was too expensive but then again I have to see vail prices every day....


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Argo said:


> I didn't think the area was too expensive but then again I have to see vail prices every day....


Yeah when you have to pay 6 - 7 dollars for milk at vail that is crazy, but snowmass does make up for that.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

readimag said:


> Yeah when you have to pay 6 - 7 dollars for milk at vail that is crazy, but snowmass does make up for that.


West vail City market is 2.89-3.29/ gallon. If you buy shit in the village it's double that.... In the villages the prices for food is fucking stupid. I only eat at two places in the villages cause they hook us up with half price....


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks for the response guys, i am def super amped to get out there. yea ive heard everything is fairly expensive there, think we gonna roll over to dillon on the first day to do some grocery shopping and hit a liqour store. is dillon as close as ive been told?? does that sound like a good idea??
we got the summit local pass, so we plan on hitting a basin and breck while we are out there.

readi, was dakota lodge itself a nice place? ive read good and bad reviews about it, but that is expected. do they do room cleaning? do they provide all your towels and stuff for the bathroom?

thanks again


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If your in a car, fill up in Georgetown about 20 minutes before your keystone exit. Don't buy beer in the grocery store, it has less alcohol content.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

yea we have an suv...so Geogetown for groceries and liquor??

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

threej21 said:


> yea we have an suv...so Geogetown for groceries and liquor??
> 
> thanks :thumbsup:


Georgetown for gas... Silver thorn and dilln are fine for groceries.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Georgetown has cheapest gas around. I try to always plan out my trip so I refuel at Georgetown. As far as groceries and liquor go, I would get that in Dillon. Like Argo said, don't get beer here from a grocery store. All grocery store beer is 3.2% abw which equals 4.0% abv. Full strength beer can only be sold a liquors stores. There is a pretty decent priced liquor store in Keystone. It's about a mile west of the entrance to River Run village on US 6 across the street from the mountain. This will save you a few minutes instead of going all the way to Dillon to re-up on beer or liquor. What ever you do don't go to the liquor store inside River Run village. I remember paying almost $15 for a 6 pack. Ouch.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

awesome, thx for the tips guys...cant wait to get there!!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

How much did you pay for plane tickets? Flights to DEN from ATL are stupid cheap right now. $232 round trip. I am debating a 2 or 3 day excursion... only I keep hearing complaints about the snow :dunno:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> How much did you pay for plane tickets? Flights to DEN from ATL are stupid cheap right now. $232 round trip. I am debating a 2 or 3 day excursion... only I keep hearing complaints about the snow :dunno:


Better than the snow where your at. I was tiding daily till my leg break.... my sons at 70 days. He's not complaining. Either you wanna board or you don't.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> How much did you pay for plane tickets? Flights to DEN from ATL are stupid cheap right now. $232 round trip. I am debating a 2 or 3 day excursion... only I keep hearing complaints about the snow :dunno:


thats about what I paid, a little less actually cause I used some miles I had


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Argo said:


> Better than the snow where your at. I was tiding daily till my leg break.... my sons at 70 days. He's not complaining. Either you wanna board or you don't.


That is the problem. I want to board, but taking a trip at this point means that I will have to bring my only-been-riding-one-day gf with me .

This means greens and blues all day at least one of the days. She's thin, but I have my doubts as to whether she has enough lean muscle and wind to last even half a day at a Keystone.

I'm glad that she has the desire to ride, but it might be the wrong time to drop $500 to bring her out west if the snow isn't much better than the man-made 700ft vertical of North Carolina :-/


----------

